
The Exotic Taste of Rice - benbreen
http://recipes.hypotheses.org/6948
======
krallja
Why were the ambergris (obviously rare) and marrow left out? Both are very
high in fat and would have dramatically changed the texture of the recipe.

~~~
mojoe
For those unfamiliar with ambergris, it's a waxy secretion from the digestive
system of whales that is sometimes found floating in clumps in the ocean:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambergris](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambergris)

~~~
fractallyte
So, like a (real-life) marine version of the melange/spice produced by the
sandworms of Dune/Arrakis...? ;-)

